
Ask HN: Is source code included? - paulcole
Independent developers, consultants, and small dev shops: When doing consulting work or building a piece of custom software, how often does your client request the source code as one of the deliverables? Is this a common request? Is there any reason to say no?
======
BjoernKW
It's absolutely common. In fact, it's quite rare for the source code not to be
included in the deliverables.

No matter if the client directly sells the software you built for them or just
uses the software internally for managing / organizing his business, it's
essential for clients to be able to make changes to the software without
necessarily having to draw upon the person who originally built it.

I can't think of any reason for keeping the source code from the client other
than shady and unethical business practices.

From my personal experience, there were only two occasions where the source
code wasn't required and even in those cases I gladly supplied it.

I've been burned before by the original developers of an internal CRM software
not supplying the source code (which in that case happened more out of
laziness rather than malice). That original dev shop went bankrupt along the
way and several years later the client called me because he needed a few vital
changes to the software to keep his business running.

So, I took up the task of making changes to a Windows 9-something application
that was written in VB5 and an Access backend without access to the actual
source code. I did it using a hex editor and several work-arounds. It
certainly was an intriguing challenge but nothing you'd ever want to happen to
any of your clients' businesses.

------
mattkrea
I would not pay a contractor if I did not get the source code. The is exactly
what I am paying for.

~~~
mattkrea
That is*

Whoops.

------
spdustin
It, well, depends. In my business, clients are often given the choice between
a non-exclusive, perpetual, royalty-free license to basically do whatever with
the final product (which often includes code and graphics but not, for
example, source PSD or AI files) or they get everything and pay more for the
"buyout".

Surprisingly, this works well enough that many clients opt for the non-
exclusive license, and we get to re-use the code.

------
smt88
I'd find it incredibly suspicious and unethical if a developer didn't provide
source code to the company paying him/her.

------
borplk
It is standard, that's what they're paying for unless you are providing it
strictly as a service that you own.

------
theaccordance
You're either providing a product or a service.

